# Sunflower Retriever Club Field Trial



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates on the Open and the Qualifyiing? Thank you.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

13 back to Open WB in the morning.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you Steelgirl...can you post the open call back dog #'s for the water blind? thank you.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Did the Qual fininish?


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

qual finished yesterday but I do not have any placements other than my brother got a jam. thats all he knew of.

Russell


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Amateur is a triple, one retired.

Long flyer at 1 o'clock thrown RTL, 2nd is middle short retired at 12 o'clock thrown LTR up against a sandy cliff face. Last bird is left at 10 o'clock thrown RTL up on a hill. Line is up on a hill where dog goes down and back up to varying degrees.

Early success rate is about 1 out of 3.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Open???

Who were the 13 back to the 3rd?

Thanks,

JS


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open to 4th:

2-4-13-17-18-19-32-33-42-47


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Qual Placements

1) 18
2) 20
3) 15
4) 22


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks, junfan.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Congrats to all those who placed in the Q, especially winner ECHO and Scott Dewey!

Been waiting for that!

JS


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Open Results:

1. Paul K. and Woody
2. Steve B. and Gibbs
3. Bart P. and Frankie
4. Marcy W. and Boomer

RJ #13
4 Jams - sorry not looking at the book. 

Enjoyed the judging assignment. Thanks to the Sunflower Club, Swede my co-judge, and congrats to all who finished and placed.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

8 back to the 3rd in the Amateur:

1-6-12-15-16-19-20-24

Derby is starting the 3rd, with 19 back.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Derby 4th series:

1-12-13-15-19-21-22-24-25-26-27


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Derby:

1) 12
2) 22
3) 19
4) 25
RJ - 27
Jam - 15

Amateur
1) Abby/Hurst
2) Plick/Whorton
3) Cap/Sweeney
4) Kizzy/Morgan
RJ - Mootsie/Shih
Jam - Finn/Swenson


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Attaboy Mike!!*


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Way to go Dan and Abby! The old girl has still got it.


----------



## Linda Noga I (Oct 21, 2005)

Good for Mike and Plick !! Congrats !!


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations to Steve Blythe and Gibbs on 2nd in the open. Congratulations to Bob Swenson and Finn on their Jam in the Amateur!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*A big Thanks to the Sunflower Club Tom, Jeff, Brent, Brent, Brent(might have left one Brent off, lot's of Brent's there), Carlos, Ian, Derek, Luke, Rich, Kathie, Mo, and all of the other folks that helped make their FT a success. Had a great time judging some great folks with great dogs! Although we have a philosophical difference on length of hair on your head  thanks to Mike Loggins who is a great guy and a great person to judge with!! Thank you all again for making it a successful and fun weekend!!

Great Judging Assignment Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

junfan68 said:


> Derby:
> 
> 1) 12
> 2) 22
> ...


WOW, good job Mike!!!

Congrats to Dan too, very impressive with the ole girl!


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Steve Blythe for 2nd place in the Open with Gibbs at a very young age. Congratulations to Bob Swenson and Finn for the Jam in the Amateur.

Vern and Kathy Hasenbank


----------

